# Verizon offers $150 bill credit to switchers



## lighttackle2fun

Hey folks, I dont bombard you with pitching Verizon all the time. I do periodically inform you when something better than normal comes along.

This one is for customers porting in a number from another carrier, only. I have never seen Verizon offer this before so this is why I wanted to let everyone know. 

You get a $150 bill credit, if you port in a number! 

So if you are in a contract, with another carrier, you have $150 towards your early term fee. Or if your out of contract, you have $150 to pay a bill that goes towards your verizon bill. 

This is a verizon bill credit, not cash in your hand. Basically if your bill is $75 a month, you will have a credit to cover your two months at $75 each. If your bill is $150 then you will have one month covered. This frees your own money up to pay an early term fee, if you not out of contract. 

I manager two stores. One in mobile and on on mobile hwy in pensacola. Be happy to help you.

PM me and I will ensure you get 25% off your accessories and if I can offer you a better deal than normal on a phone, I will.

Here are more details


----------



## JoeyWelch

What about data plans for home usage?? Thinking of scrapping the HughesNet sat. internet and I'm thinking this is my only other option. I have two numbers through ATT right now. I would be willing to swap for something cheaper. I think I have 4gigs between the two phone and it's $160 per month. Hughesnet is $78 per month. Can I bundle a plan together and get 15 gigs???


----------



## lighttackle2fun

Pm sent


----------



## Bravo87

My contract with att is up. I preordered the note 4 2 weeks ago and will get it tomorrow, I will be switching(I'm assuming porting) my numbers tomorrow from att to verizon once I ha my phones. Do I qualify for this deal? I sure hope so!!!

Although further research, I don't think so


----------



## JoeyWelch

I'll be switching also...


----------



## BananaTom

These companies never offer a bonus for existing customers, they should give birthday / anniversary presents in credit every year, after 2 years.

Been with the same since Alltel. That is more than 11 years.

Love the coverage, as I travel.


----------



## lighttackle2fun

BananaTom said:


> These companies never offer a bonus for existing customers, they should give birthday / anniversary presents in credit every year, after 2 years.
> 
> Been with the same since Alltel. That is more than 11 years.
> 
> Love the coverage, as I travel.


This is something that has changed Bananatom!

You have to be out of contract...if you are and are on 8gb plan or lower you can get $15 off any line out of contract. If you have 10gb or higher you get $25 off any line out of contract! 

Be more than glad to look into your plan and see if there maybe anything else to help you!


----------



## Bravo87

So????


----------



## lighttackle2fun

Bravo87 said:


> So????


I am trying to look into it. I just came off the water and there is tons of new info that I have received. Todays my off day. Give me a little bit though and I will let you know. Dont see how you wouldnt get it though.


----------

